

Sexy new 3W sheevaplug with wifi+bluetooth+hd - icefox
http://www.slashgear.com/marvell-plug-computer-3-0-updates-sheevaplug-with-wifi-bluetooth-hdd-0567674/

======
joshu
I want. Why can't they sell these on Amazon?

------
diN0bot
what are the advantages of a sheevaplug...ok heck, what is it? is it a router?
[http://www.slashgear.com/marvell-sheevaplug-99-linux-pc-
hidd...](http://www.slashgear.com/marvell-sheevaplug-99-linux-pc-hidden-in-a-
wall-wart-2435556/)

the bottom diagram shows that it provides internet access (wireless,
ethernet....bluetooth?)

~~~
dangrossman
It is an entire PC, not some kind of network device, though you can certainly
use a PC as various kinds of network devices.

Think of it as taking the innards of a netbook computer with no screen and
putting them in as compact a space as possible, with integrated power cord.
It's a netbook you plug directly into the wall.

Since it has no video adapter, you control it over the network, just like how
you'd control most servers. You SSH or remote desktop in to it. That's why it
has all kinds of network support built in -- so you can plug it in the wall
wherever is convenient and have it join your wireless, wired, or bluetooth
network.

~~~
icefox
There are some usb/video options out there. Attaching a small low power lcd
could give you some interesting possibilities.

------
krobertson
I couldn't spot it... they mention when it'd be available?

------
naz
Looks like an Airport Express

------
icefox
Edit: only $99

~~~
jws
That is a price made up by a journalist.

